# Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009



## Admin (Dec 29, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived*

I found this [post=91554]post[/post] on "Re: If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived*

I found this [post=91556]post[/post] on "Re: If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Hi guys!*

I found this [post=91253]post[/post] on "Re: Hi guys!" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Dec 29, 2008)

*Naam, Shabad and Bani - what's the difference ?*

I found this [post=91474]post[/post] on "Naam, Shabad and Bani - what's the difference ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Naam, Shabad and Bani - what's the difference ?*

I found this [post=91477]post[/post] on "Re: Naam, Shabad and Bani - what's the difference ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: How many languages ?*

I found this [post=91268]post[/post] on "Re: How many languages ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Do you see differences or similarities ???*

I found this [post=91605]post[/post] on "Re: Do you see differences or similarities ???" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Why I chose Sikhism?*

I found this [post=91635]post[/post] on "Re: Why I chose Sikhism?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## kiram (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Guru Nanak in My Dreams?*

I found this [post=90918]post[/post] on "Re: Guru Nanak in My Dreams?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Shaheed Udham Singh*

I found this [post=1320]post[/post] on "Shaheed Udham Singh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: The Future of Religion -*

I found this [post=3604]post[/post] on "Re: The Future of Religion -" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Who is a Sehajdhari Sikh?*

I found this [post=91577]post[/post] on "Who is a Sehajdhari Sikh?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Marriage in Sikhism*

I found this [post=91711]post[/post] on "Marriage in Sikhism" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## kiram (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Is God an Imaginary Friend For Grownups ?*

I found this [post=91742]post[/post] on "Re: Is God an Imaginary Friend For Grownups ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Transgender*

I found this [post=91727]post[/post] on "Re: Transgender" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Punjabi Language and Gurmukhi Script Defined*

I found this [post=91769]post[/post] on "Punjabi Language and Gurmukhi Script Defined" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## kiram (Jan 4, 2009)

*re: The Company of the Saints and the Lord*

I found this [post=91788]post[/post] on "re: The Company of the Saints and the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2009)

*re: The Company of the Saints and the Lord*

I found this [post=91788]post[/post] on "re: The Company of the Saints and the Lord" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: What's your New Year's resolution?*

I found this [post=91791]post[/post] on "Re: What's your New Year's resolution?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------

